# Hi From The East



## Tecnico (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi Folks

Like the typical forum noob I've been reading the discussions and decided it was time to join the club.  I guess I'm also spurred on from reading the threads about acquiring a milling machine to complement the shop lathe.  Nice to see a Canadian forum too.

Me?  I'm in the east and a bit shy of putting my profile out there too wide so I'll dip my toes and see how it goes.  In the shop right now is a pristine Myford Super 7 that's getting a fair amount of action turning and doing some limited milling with the vertical slide attachment.  For bigger jobs I have a friend with a couple of Bridgeports and a nice single phase Jet that looks like jr Bridgeport at the office that I'm allowed to use because I have shown enough competence to be trusted!  I've been turning for ages but still have a lot to learn but it's early days for milling.

Like I mentioned above I've got the bug to have my own mill and it's time to ask some advice of the experienced here but that'll come in posts in the mill section and that'll bump my post count until I can post links & images!

Away we go!

Dave


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 18, 2021)

From one fresh newb to another, welcome! Wish I had a friend with a couple of bridgeports who let me use their tools!


----------



## gerritv (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from St Catharines, ON


----------



## Dusty (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy your stay Dave.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 18, 2021)

Six O Two said:


> From one fresh newb to another, welcome! Wish I had a friend with a couple of bridgeports who let me use their tools!


Yup the guys with the bridgeports always have friends. I have neither.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Gatineau Québec


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I'm looking forward to good conversation about things in the shop.

Hmmm... that's odd, I tried to quote the following like I do in other forums but the forum software tells me it removed text, I just did copy/paste to get what's below but that can't be normal.



Six O Two said:


> From one fresh newb to another, welcome! Wish I had a friend with a couple of bridgeports who let me use their tools!


Yup the guys with the bridgeports always have friends. I have neither.

Anyhow, you're right it's very nice to have someone that'll let you use their gear!

D


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 19, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 28, 2021)

Just a quick update.

I saw the discussion in the Welcome post by SomeGuy about the stand for his lathe & thought I'd share what I did for my Myford which was similar.  Instead of thread drifting his post I'll put it up here.

Anyhow, here's mine, 1 - 1/2 square tube with a repurposed metal desk drawer set and eventually a backsplash.  The side shelf was a re-design so it's not painted or finished in those photos, it was originally a pull out shelf above the drawers but it was in the way.  It drops down when not needed.

So, here it is as first built complete with rapid prototype backsplash (the chuck key doesn't really live there, actually the usual chuck is now a keyless):










And after the back splash was put on.  The back splash tucks into the (rather cheezy) Myford tray that does a so-so job of containing the oil dripping from the gearbox and saddle but is pretty good at containing chips.









And just for fun here's a photo of work in progress of the new shaft for my drill press that I made when I put the keyless chuck on it.








I have the Myford vertical slide that allows limited milling operations with the lathe.  I made good use of the taper turning attachment too to do the MT for the chuck.  For trivia, the drill press is one my father made, probably when he was teaching at the local vocational school when I was a child.

It's not clear in the photos but in addition to the casters there are jack bolts at each corner to level & steady the stand.

Last but not least I put an E-STOP on the unit for an added level of safety.

D


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 28, 2021)

Your images didn't post properly?


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 28, 2021)

Are the images not visible or not as thumbnails?

I tried uploading & selected thumbs but they didn't show so I posted them as URLs.

This forum software is unlike any I've encountered so I'm on a learning curve......

D


----------

